# Piedmont marina?



## chopper (May 15, 2004)

Has anyone been down to the marina to see if any work is being done? They said that they are doing new ramps, sea walls and such. Just wondering.


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

I have no info...very curious as well.


----------



## shortstroke (Jan 11, 2005)

how bout a boat launch when if there are more than 3 boats, you don't have to pull your aluminum boat up on the rocks? The docks always say private docks so we arent suppose to be using them but are forced to so our boats arent ruined banging on the rocks. They dont mind charging fees to run tourneys on their lakes but dont think much about where the tourney angler is suppose to park his boat at the ramp.


----------



## Sr.Jigger (Feb 17, 2005)

Glad somebody asked this question besides me. It was 2 years ago now that it was announced that state monies were awarded for the re-construction of the main boat launch at Piedmont. This was to be dredging of the main channel into the body of the lake and new launch ramps with courtesy dock's for launching boats and a upgrade to the parking area. Ain't seen a thing,,,, where did the money go ???? That would have made things SO nice for this lake.
Sorry to be so negative, as some A-W in (Cleavland-Akron) post's saying I'm like super negative about everything.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

I know that MWCW is going through a bunch of changes and a complete overhaul of all its parks. They have a new master plan and that will take some time to implement all that. Check out their web sight its pretty cool. They just got a new manager at the marina this spring and it will take some time to complete all the changes and upgrades they have for the marina and camp ground. takes some time to fix years of neglect. It was pretty bad last time I was down there.


----------



## Dragline (Nov 26, 2007)

Fishingful, Thanks for the insight and info. No offense but that's a excuse they should not be able to use. That's like the old saying - A poor excuse is better than none at all and you can use a poor excuse over and over again. .


----------



## Rotten Red (Dec 8, 2013)

Yup, I sure hope they follow though with plans at Piedmont. It's not easy putting in there when there's more than 2 boats going in and a line waiting.


----------



## Husky Musky (May 21, 2004)

I just saw on the MWCD.org web site that they have dropped the normal winter pool level from 908 to 905. This will drop the water level to 8' below the normal summer pool. So I would assume that this means that they will begin working on the ramp shortly after the first of the year.


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

Took a ride out to the marina yesterday. Lake is down about five feet but will come up some with this rain. There is not one piece of equipment anywhere to be seen, not even a spade shovel. Big mud flat in front of the ramp and the usual old pipes sticking up about a foot or so out in the bay. To do even half of what they said they are gonna do, they will have to really get humpin to get it done before they have to start catching water to bring it back up to summer pool. Don't look good for us....


----------



## matt6506 (Mar 27, 2013)

i don't think they will get it done this year, I believe they had some trouble getting permits approved with the government shut down. The corp of engineers are really backed up. They don't want to start a project if they can't get it done by spring. No sense in holding up the spring progress when they have a ramp that is fully functional now.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

Planning continues for the design of launch ramp, parking, restroom, and waterfront improvements at 
Piedmont Marina. The marina will also be receiving some much needed improvements this fall. This will 
involve the installation of new siding which will conform to branding, as well as some window replacements 
and installation of a security system which will enhance the security of our guests and their property. 

http://www.mwcd.org/upload/documents/portal/directors/MWCD_BOD_MINUTES_11.2013.pdf


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

There was no mention of any problem getting permits for anything at the Nov. 15th meeting. This is the second winter that something was supposed to be done at Piedmont and the only thing done was a new roof for the marina. The excuse "The government shutdown" caused the delay doesn't hold water so to speak.


----------



## pkent (Oct 31, 2011)

went out to piedmont today,seen work being done on boathouse .also two big dump trucks one skidsteer & tracthoe digging out hillside by the hotel.seen guy sitting in MCWS truck on top of hill by rt 800.


----------



## ZEBRACON1 (Feb 15, 2008)

Pics from the Piedmont Marina area I took from this past Sunday.


----------



## CDB (Jan 12, 2010)

Bids for the work at piedmont are due boat ramp/seawall 1-15-14.dredge project 1-17-14 and ramp replacement 1-22-14.work is still to be done this year


----------



## pkent (Oct 31, 2011)

that is going to be nice!! looks like they are making the parking lot bigger or digging out for new restroom. thanks zebbracon, for the good pictures.


----------



## Dragline (Nov 26, 2007)

ZEBRACON1, Pictures say a thousand words. Thanks. The promise of dredging,launching ramp dock, parking lot improvement is still do-able
this winter if something happens real quick. They can work on the marina 
building and bathrooms in warmer but not the lake..... Time will tell.


----------



## buck-eye hunter (Mar 7, 2012)

Stopped and took a few pictures Saturday Feb. 1. 







This is looking out beside the boat ramp picture
left out the concrete dock.


----------



## pkent (Oct 31, 2011)

thanks buck-eye hunter, for the picture update.


----------



## Sr.Jigger (Feb 17, 2005)

Not looking like what we all read was to be done will be done in time. There's always next year or next year or next year or next year or next year or next year.


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

I was out there last week and looks to me like they are really going to have to hump it to get done what they said. Sure hope they do because we definitely need the improvements. Drove up to the Reynolds road ramp and they have a track hoe there digging out in front of the ramp to deepen it so that's an improvement for that ramp. Noticed all the rocks up there are covered with zebra mussels....


----------



## grtrnd1 (Mar 25, 2012)

Glad to hear about deepening Reynolds road ramp. That will be nice. Id like to see different restroom facilities. That portajohn at times is beyond nasty. Also like to see them work on some sort of lighting for that area. The light on top of the post by the dock wasn't working last time I was there at night.


----------



## pkent (Oct 31, 2011)

was there today.they have dug a ditch close to the bank,so they can channel the small creek away from the work area. drove by the dam and seen no one on the ice.


----------



## stump jumper (Apr 14, 2004)

I went out to piedmont today. Lots of activity around marina..working on the boat ramp..and they have dug a sea wall from the ramp all the way across the docking area..also new ramp at Edgewater launch.


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

Drove out to the marina today. Sea wall is all pretty well dug out and they have the metal for the wall ready to go. looks like they will start putting it in shortly. The ramp is tore up some and they have opened the area in front of the ramp. Looks to be a couple of feet or so deeper out in front. Hope it's deep enough to launch at normal winter pool when they are done. Didn't drive up tp Edgewater to see what the progress was up there. A friend of mine that is president of one of the boat clubs told me that at a meeting this fall the MWCD said they want to move the marina up the road where some pontoons are stored now. It's right at the bottom of the hill at the lake to your right.


----------



## Spaniel235 (Jun 19, 2005)

Where is the edge water ramp?


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

If you turn off of US22 onto SR800, go past the marina road. You will go approx. 5-6 miles and the Edgewater Rd. turns left, it's also called Reynolds Rd. This road will end at the lake and the ramp. It's a good paved ramp with a good deal of parking.


----------



## Spaniel235 (Jun 19, 2005)

Thanks...that's always been the Reynolds Rd ramp to me. I thought I missed one somewhere....


----------



## nitrofish1 (Apr 13, 2013)

The marina ram has been ripped out & the new ramp is being poured, The sea wall is under construction, A paved parking lot is on the way. The ramp was poured deeper for future dredging to take place so we have a deep water launch during winter drawdown. The Reynolds road ramp at the shallow end of the lake is now complete , newly poured concrete with a channel dug from the bottom of the ramp to the creek channel for winter launching during drawdown.

Darrell

I never met a fish I didn`t like


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Here is a photo from a couple days ago..


----------



## I_WALL_I (Apr 27, 2006)

Nice pic Lewis! Lot diff than the old SOWC days!


----------



## BobberDownJigs (Mar 4, 2014)

All this is awesome to hear and see! Been long overdue!


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

nitrofish1 said:


> The marina ram has been ripped out & the new ramp is being poured, The sea wall is under construction, A paved parking lot is on the way. The ramp was poured deeper for future dredging to take place so we have a deep water launch during winter drawdown. The Reynolds road ramp at the shallow end of the lake is now complete , newly poured concrete with a channel dug from the bottom of the ramp to the creek channel for winter launching during drawdown.
> 
> Darrell
> 
> I never met a fish I didn`t like


Sorry I'm late to the party, but this is the best news I've heard in weeks!!! Finally get to fish out there after draw down!!!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

